# want to buy ipod touch and xbox360! please clear doubts



## happy17292 (Nov 20, 2010)

i am planning to buy an ipod touch and xbox 360.

i have few doubts

xbox 360:
i want a hacked xbox so that i can play game backups.

dealer says he can get me a 4GB xbox [i think its slim but he has no clue about it]

already hacked for 16k


1. should i ask him to order a fat old xbox? is there any good hack for slim version?
2. is there any hack for slim xbox? or shopkeeper is n00b ?

3. should i wait for 2 months.

ipod touch : 8GB version selling @ 14k

1. what is price if 8GB touch?

2. How can i identify 4G ipod touch from 2 and 3G?

can anyone show me realease dates of different generations so that i can find out its generation with its manufacture date?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

u can easily see the differnce b/w ipod touch 4g and oders...
4G has front camera for face time and oder dnt have dat..

is dis much differnce okk to identify?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2010)

Isn't hacking etc type of queries against the rules of tdf?


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 20, 2010)

@gollum : whatever,

@pulkit : so 3G and 2G model dont have front cam?

what about package? they come in sealed boxes or opened boxes?

can u provide launch dates?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

no buddy both 2G and 3G dnt have frnt facing camera.. AFAIK
yeah launch dates are 
2g: September 9, 2008
3g :September 9, 2009
4g :September 8, 2010


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 21, 2010)

what about package? they come in sealed boxes or opened boxes?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 21, 2010)

no it wud be in sealed box only... and u can see the front of ipodtouch coz the front cover has transparent plastic..


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 23, 2010)

ok i will buy it on 3rd dec.

i want xbox 360 too. in my city only playstation is available. no xboxes. i found a dealer and he can take my order and get me a xbox from lucknow. he says he can get me a 60GB xbox pro @ 17k.

should i buy it?

i have read that xboxes with 12.1A on 12V rail have 65nm chips so less chance of RROD.

will that xbox pro 60GB have 12.1A ?

i cant find myself since he will bring it only if i order.


----------



## pauldmps (Nov 23, 2010)

A 60 GB Xbox ??? I've never heard on it. The Microsoft Store site lists only 250GB & 4GB models at a price of Rs. 21,990 & Rs. 14,990 respectively. So it will be wise to buy one of them.

Hacking an XBOX 360 depends on the brand of Optical Drive fitted in the device. For certain brands (as far as I know, Samsung & Sony), hacked firmware is available. For Philips drive, no hacked firmware is available now (I just read all of these somewhere). 

Also Kinect bundled XBOX is now available on Microsoft site.

See here:
Xbox 360 Console


----------



## raman0890 (Dec 7, 2010)

dont buy xbox get a ps3 if you want true gaming experience


----------



## Goten (Dec 9, 2010)

I guess ur queries have been answered.

Go for Xbox hacked one.....Cannot be sure of any prices brother.

Peace~~~!


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 10, 2010)

yes better get a PS3 and also don't get an 8GB iPod Touch 4th Gen. You get only 6.5GB on it and its not sufficient for HD Recording and HD Apps.

I myself own an iPod Touch 4th Gen 64GB, so PM me if any help req.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2010)

ipod touch: if you wait a bit, then wait and get 32Gb ipod touch4 atleast. 8Gb means that you will spend more time sorting and clearing space. 32Gig costs around 18k right now and should drop to 15k in a month (probably). 

identify: Look for the tiny dot at the top which is front facing camera. (*www.sizlopedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/ipod-touch4.jpg)


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 10, 2010)

very easy way to identify is, check the screen sticker and if u see "Facetime" icon its 4th Gen.

4th gen box comes with rounded corners while other Gen have boxed corners.


----------



## Rohan_B (Dec 11, 2010)

if you buy a hacked xbox 360 slim you have no warranty and I would recommend getting one with a warranty as my friend has sent his Xbox 360 s many times to microsoft because of the problems that occur!
Personally i would recommend a PS3 as if you hack it you donot lose any warranty(Google ps3key and psfreedom) and the graphics are just amazing!!
Get the iPod touch 4g 32 gigs!!
Its just awesome!! I have it and gaming on it is awesome!!
ALthough the quality of camera sucks indoors it is excellent outdoors!!


----------

